# Under Armour Kilchis boat shoes review?



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

View attachment 7532
Anybody tried these new shoes? I'm a Sperry man, but thinking about giving these a try. Looks like a lot of good support and quick drying.

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know but I have a pair of Simms Currents and love them. They are very similar and you can't beat the Simms warranty. 
View attachment 7543


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't know but I have a pair of Simms Currents and love them. They are very similar and you can't beat the Simms warranty.
> View attachment 7543


And they are on sale on their website right now: https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/sale/currents-shoe-s7.html


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Only color available in the Simms sale is black and I don't want cooked toes. LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Only color available in the Simms sale is black and I don't want cooked toes. LOL


Wear flip flops and slather some SPF 100 on those patas.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

No flips on the boat for me. Prefer the athletic style boat shoe for protection and back support like the Sperry HarborMasters. The Simms look like they'd meet that criteria though. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know it's deviating from your original post but I wear Colombia Boat Drainers, they are nice.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't know but I have a pair of Simms Currents and love them. They are very similar and you can't beat the Simms warranty.
> View attachment 7543


I've also got a pair of these, they're really nice but do run kind of narrow


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looked long and hard at the Columbia water shoes too but decided to give the Under Armours a try. Got a pair with AX points on Amazon ($69.99) with free shipping.

Gander Mountain (which just announced Chapter 11 filing) is having a 15% off sale starting on 3/19. On-line code Mar20 or storewide discount.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Zika said:


> No flips on the boat for me. Prefer the athletic style boat shoe for protection and back support like the Sperry HarborMasters. The Simms look like they'd meet that criteria though. Thanks for the tip.


I dealt with plantar fasciitis and I love wearing flip flops and I couldn't wear them after that until I started wearing Olu Kai. Most of the charter boat guys wear them up here in Destin because of the support that have. https://www.olukai.com/about.html


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

If you fly fish, be careful with any shoe that has laces you tie. A firm lace is an easy snag for a fly line. I've missed a shot or two due to catch the shoe lace. I wanted to throw my fly rod in the water.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've been looking at both of them also. I went to Academy the other day and tried on the UA shoe. It felt good and is narrow also (not a problem for me) but I wish the bottom didn't have so many grooves for dirt. I want to go by the fly shop to try on the Simms before I buy but will probably go with the UA. Hell with that gander mountain code they will be half the price.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I forgot to mention you could wear them without the shoestrings. I walked around without tying them and they didn't slide around on my feet. The back and top are a breathable elastic material.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have them. They are pretty good. Comfortable, but a little narrow. I usually fish barefoot off the skiff even in winter, but wear these for the really cold days (by Texas standards).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have some grey slip-ons from Walmart. No laces, white bottoms and they cost under $10
Only shoe I wear on the boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wear flip flops and slather some SPF 100 on those patas.


X 2 on the flip flops. I got Simms online on clearance for 17 bucks 60 originally. I bought 4 pairs an love them. Plus we're in South Florida so you can basically wear them year round.


----------

